# i just got to know ...



## pondis2k3 (Sep 4, 2003)

well i had been having trouble for over 5-6 months and now my doc says you have IBS ... i just went thru some sites and they say there is no Cure ? i mean wat the ... i was perfect before this ... now this means my life is practically and socially finished ?please tell me about this thing ... i dunno wat i am gonna do ...


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi ThereI hope you will find this board useful as many of us do.IBS can affect individuals completely differently. Some people have it mainly under control by taking medication, or avioding certain foods etc. Others have more serious reactions and can find social events difficult or in extreme cases impossible.What are your symptoms? Look at the forums for different symptoms or even the Living with IBS one. You should find some great advice and support there.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Welcome Pondis.....Life isn't over its just going to be different...you will adjust, learn, and eventually accept this condition


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

We all think IBS SUCKS hard core!But we all seem to have fun while we try to live with it. Ask any questions you have. We are all here for you. Thanks to everybody who has helped me, I feel like I can function pretty normally!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks a lot, Sparkles.. that word is permanently corrupted in my vocabulary now.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pondis,IBS is not always life long. Lots of people have flares ups and then it quiets down. I'm older that you, but mine was caused by stress so anti-anxiety drugs stopped it after 6 months of daily D. So consider all the options before you decide to "just live with it." Take care.


----------



## pondis2k3 (Sep 4, 2003)

yea i hope it goes away ... because i am a mountain climber and this won't help my life ... I had never had this problem since last 5 months ... though i have seen that whenever i eat all this fast food stuff, burger's (McD) and pizzas ... my stomach goes crazy ...my symptoms are,1) I just had a severe pain in abdominal area for past 3 days ... its gone now with medication but i duuno for how long2) Atleast 3 out of 7 days my mornings are painful in the bathroom3) Whenever i eat out, my stomach is doomed the next morning ... all my friends eat the same stuff nothing happens to them ...







i dunno what else are the symptoms ...I am starting to feel less confident about myself ... btw thanks to all who replied, its good to know people care about it ...off the topic, i just got to know there is a cure for this maybe not permanent but it will certainly relive the condition for a long time ... its an aryuvedic medicine named Isbgol ... anyone heard about it ?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi thereI don't have IBS, I have crohn's which also doesn't have a cure unfortunately. I've been going through this for about a year and a half now and for the most part have maintained a normal life. Well, who says I was normal before but that's a whole other issue







What's it like to have something that you're pretty much screwed to have? It, to me anyway, all depends on your attitude and how much you let it get to you. Grant it the days we're in the can 20 times, well there's not a hell of a lot you can do there. Here's what I've learned and I think it applies to both IBS and IBD:1) Get a good GI doctor who understands your condition and who you are COMFORTABLE with. This is so key. Don't be afraid to fire your doctor. If he/she sucks at treating you or tells you you just have to deal with it, move on. You'll be happier in the long run.2) Figure out what foods are going to screw up your day. Like I know if I eat popcorn, I'm in trouble in a few hours. Or apricots will put me in the bathroom all afternoon. Grant it sometimes you can't always pinpoint what will bother you (for me something that was ok yesterday might not be ok today, then will be ok again tomorrow). But I have learned that if I eat this, then that will most likely happen.3) Give your guts a break when you're having some bad days. I've found if I'm just crapping my eyeballs out, if I go on a bland diet things calm down. For me this is stuff like mashed potatoes, applesauce, toast, white rice, tuna, vegetable soup, cheese (gotta have my cheese). Yeah it's not that exciting, but it works. Each of us are different, so try to figure out what works for you based on others suggestions/success.4) Admit when you're tired and don't beat yourself up over it. I used to get so worried when I'd be sleepy too early. In my heyday I'd take a nap from 9-10 pm, go out at 11 and close the bar at 5. Then go get breakfast. Then go to work at like 9. It was insane and I just can't do it any more. Don't push yourself to go out if you're going to be falling asleep at the bar (done that one). Get rest when you need it so you have the juice to go out when you want.5) Have a sense of humor about it. I try to make fun of my problems as much as possible. It's just how I cope, and may not be your style. But I find I feel better if I laugh more about it than I cry. Like I refer to the fact that I got a fistula (tunnel from my colon to my skin that I had to have surgey on recently) as me having termites and my GI is now my Orkin man. It just brings levity to it, which helps.6) Don't be ashamed to cry about it. There are times I just lose it. Usually in my car when the wrong song comes on the radio. I feel really sorry for myself, get it out, then go back to living my life. You have to get that out because it does suck to have these problems.7) Learn to be vocal to your doctor and not be embarassed about having butt problems. Don't downplay your symptoms, but don't freak out either. Be thorough so your doc knows what's going on. I learned that I should do that the hard way.I hope this helps you a bit. Life is not over because we have these problems. It just requires some reworking. I still work full time, am planning to go back to grad school next fall, and I'm able to go out enough to where I'm comfortable with my social life. I even rode my bike across Iowa in July. Anyway, off my soap box. Hope this helped you a bit.Cheers


----------



## pondis2k3 (Sep 4, 2003)

betagirl, well i admire your attitude ... but its too early for me to accept it as a part of my life from now on ... though its good to know people feel likewise ...


----------

